# Bus from Querétaro to Mexico City



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

So, I'm in the process of buying a ticket home to the US for Christmas vacation. Not surprisingly, tickets out of the Mexico City airport are far cheaper than that out of the Querétaro airport. 

I've been told that there is a bus(es) that go straight from Querétaro to the Mexico City airport. Can anyone tell me more about this and point me in the right direction as to where I could book a ticket? 

Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MissKT said:


> Hello!
> 
> So, I'm in the process of buying a ticket home to the US for Christmas vacation. Not surprisingly, tickets out of the Mexico City airport are far cheaper than that out of the Querétaro airport.
> 
> ...


Mexico city has a bus station right next to the airport. It is one of several. The DF bus stations are called Norte, TAPO, Aeropuerto, another that I can't recall offhand. The one you want is Aeropuerto. You can go to any of several web sites and book a reservation from Qro to Mexico Aeropuerto. Primera Plus might be a good one to try. Or ETN. Both have first class/luxury buses. ETN is a bit more luxurious and hence a bit more expensive.


----------

